# Help Bleeding Brakes MKIV Jetta



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm having an issue trying to bleed the brakes on a 2004.5 MKIV Jetta GLI. For some reason I cannot get any fluid to flow out of any of the calipers. First, I tried pressure bleeding the system. I was able to bleed the clutch slave cylnder using this method, but when I tried to get fluid from any of the calipers, I had no success. I then switched to the manual method of bleeding by pumping and holding down the pedal while opening the bleeder valves. I still had no success getting fluid to flow out. Anyone have any idea why I cannot get fluid to flow out of the calipers? I have a Bently and followed the procedure outlined within, and also I have bled brakes before on other cars with no issues. Any info much appreciated.


----------



## WOLFSBURGMK2 (Feb 6, 2006)

there is a prong on the inside of the booster that pushes the master cylinder which might be your problem. i was having the same issue but on vr6 brakes, i pulled my m/c and booster apart, and lone behold the prong was broken and never was pushing my m/c to push fluid.


----------



## Fishers2000 (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't have a Bentley manual, are there any unusual steps in the bleeding procedure or can I do the job with the described step on the pedal and open the bleeder process, going one caliper at a time?


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

A broken prong cannot be the issue, because my brakes work fine when I drive the car.


----------



## JazzGTI (Jul 23, 2003)

Sounds like the ports are plugged. Remove the pressure and then remove the bleeder screws and take a small stiff wire and clean the bleeders and the hole on the calipers. If it has been a long time since the last bleed there could be rust in the holes.


----------



## WOLFSBURGMK2 (Feb 6, 2006)

if your brakes work fine when you drive the car then why are you trying to bleed them?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

:what:


----------

